# Popping noise in Audi TT (Bose w. Kenwood KVT-719DVD)



## Arrakiss (Dec 1, 2005)

So.. I still got an issue with the new HU in my 99 Coupe. I have BOSE and got a harness wiring that should do the trick but, no... I get a low popping sound when I turn my ignition on, and a loud popping sound when I turn the ignition off or shut the HU off. The HU is a Kenwood KVT-719DVD by the way...
The poppings noise even came when I removed the HU (but left the Harness intact)
First off; I see there are different Harnesses available and I'm wondering if I got the right one... I have BOSE but I do not know if I have fully amplified og half amplified. How do I know?
Several posts here says that I'm in need of a GLI... The problem is, where to connect it? The HU does not have any RCA outputs... They are all located on the receiver unit which is placed in the trunk of the car. So I dont know how that should help when the RCA's are not in use. (That means; I do not have any ext. amplifier or sub connected)
I rellay would appreciate it if someone with prefferable a Kenwood system similar to mine had some tips.
I'm going crazy over this


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Popping noise in Audi TT (Arrakiss)*

It sounds to me like its the "turn-on thump" from the amp turn on wire.
Its AFAIK is from the kenwood- the amp turn on wire power comes on as a surge instead of gradual. This sudden voltage shocks the amp to wake up. In turn - you get a thump.
To fix- a ground loop isolator will not work without RCAs, I would try an alternative power supply (try another wire)


----------



## Arrakiss (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Popping noise in Audi TT (g60vwr)*

So what you mean is that the power supply to the BOSE amp should be different?
You call it "turn-on-thump" but this also happens when I turn things OFF... still the same?

I suspect I have a faulty wire up done by me.... Cause the HU does not have "memory" either..


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Popping noise in Audi TT (Arrakiss)*

O - thats def. an issue. It could actually be causing your problem. You need to get the constant +12 resolved then t/s the side issues.
The deck may have a soft turn on (and off too) but if you have no constant the entire deck is powering up at one time its like shocking it with heart paddles.


----------



## Arrakiss (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Popping noise in Audi TT (g60vwr)*

Thanks...
I'll have to take a look at it with my voltmeter I think. 
The strange thing is that the LED "anti theft" lamp does come one when I remove the cover and leave the car. So there has to be some power coming in to it. But it still does not "remember" anything like radio stations or what track on the cd I last playes etc.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Popping noise in Audi TT (Arrakiss)*

I thought you said you got a harness?


----------



## Arrakiss (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Popping noise in Audi TT (g60vwr)*

Yes, I got a harness... Just not sure if I have the right one.


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

i went here http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html and by the metra kit for my 02 with CAN bus when i installed my KVT 815. i did not have that thumping when i turn on the radio. i do believe you can buy noise cancellation part from radio shack. i do not know the exact technical name but if you do an audio search on audiworld, the name will come up


----------



## Arrakiss (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (cruzad3r)*

Think I got the wrong adaptor... there are two available as I understand (at least here in Europe).
Bose Fully amplified and Half amplified. I think I have been sold the adaptor to the half amplified. Was just looking around and found a kit that looks more correct to me. My Head Unit does not have any RCA outputs (they are on the hide-away receiver unit in the cars trunk)
This is the one I think I need;


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

the kvt719 is pretty much the same wiring at my kvt815. you run the rca from the brain, seperate piece than the screen unit. do the search from audiworld for it. also go look for [email protected]/fourtitude audio upgrade project, that should help a little. best of luck


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (cruzad3r)*

I had the same prob... called up crutchfield & they sent me some ground loop isolators for free & that fixed it right up. Also you can buy them if you didnt order your HU through crutchfield.


----------



## Arrakiss (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (cruzad3r)*

I'm not really in to Audiworld... So I cant find anything related to my issue. Everyone talks about the GLI's but it seems they are missing the point when I say I do NOT use any ext. amp. And the HU as you know does not have any RCA outputs...
I wont be using the RCA outputs, as they have no place to go


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Arrakiss)*

THe harness I came with that connects the aftermarket HU to the stock amp has RCA's. Yours doesnt?


----------



## Arrakiss (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

No, mine does not have RCA's. 
Why would I need RCA's when the HU does not have those outputs? 
As I understand the wiring with a GLi is as following;
HU -> GLI -> Ext. Amplifier.
But the BOSE amplifier does not have RCA inputs... If I were to use a aftermarket amplifier then I could have used the GLI's.
You see?

The best in this case would be if there was any pictures from a install. Hard to explain in words







I'll def. make a write up once I get this in order..

_Modified by Arrakiss at 8:20 AM 3/2/2009_


_Modified by Arrakiss at 8:21 AM 3/2/2009_


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

the ground loop is what you want. if you're from europe go to any electrical or audio store and ask them for it. 
also if you use your stock bose amp and installing the kvt series, you will have to use the rca cuz i don't remember any other way. the brain has left, right, rear, sub RCAs out and i used the RCA out for my left and right.


----------



## Arrakiss (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (cruzad3r)*

So I keep hearing








So allthough I'm not using the RCA's on the brain I still need the GLI's? Could you upload a picture of your brain and how the GLI is connected then?
Here is a pic of my brain;


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Arrakiss)*

Looks like it has lots of RCA's to me


----------



## Arrakiss (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

Correct... the brain has RCA outputs, never said otherwise








But, if I connect GLi's on theese outputs... Where to connect the other end of the GLI? That's my big question...


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Arrakiss)*

Also.. no the stock amp doesnt have RCAs.. the RCAs are part of the harness that connect into the stock plugs. 
Mine & most standard setups will go
aftermarket HU --> aftermarket harness (with RCAS) ---> stock harness plugs ---> stock amp


----------



## Arrakiss (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

Still does not make any sense... If that was the case.. I would have to run RCA cables from the Harness in the front of the car all the way back to the kenwood-brain that is placed in the trunk.
As stated before; The HU does not have RCA outputs.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Arrakiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arrakiss* »_Still does not make any sense... If that was the case.. I would have to run RCA cables from the Harness in the front of the car all the way back to the kenwood-brain that is placed in the trunk.
As stated before; The HU does not have RCA outputs.


if the brain is the part with the RCA outputs then yeah you would have to run RCAs from the brain to the stock harness. I guess I havent installed a system with the separate brain before so I dont how exactly how that config works.


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Arrakiss)*

ok i buy this 








i have the same looking brain as you. then i connect the front left and right to the RCA that you see from the harness. you also want to add those loop insulator to stop the poping. i dont have them and my system doesn't pop

_Modified by cruzad3r at 7:10 PM 3/2/2009_


_Modified by cruzad3r at 7:11 PM 3/2/2009_


----------

